# Songs with harps



## crane (Jun 15, 2007)

I really love harps, and i wonder if you guys know any good songs which only/mostly contain harps?

// crane


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Did you mean harp solos or song/singing accompanied by harp?


----------



## crane (Jun 15, 2007)

Harp solos.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

mahler 5th,adagio.that sounds nice 
also a lot of arpeggios/gliss.. everybody plays fortissimo and you can still hear the harp. zaratustra
capriccio espagniol/rimsky korzakov
nice puccini stuff


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

The problem is there's so much harp solo music about. It's worth looking on Amazon or www.cduniverse.com 
search under (category) Classical music and keywords "harp" or narrow it to "harp solo".
On CD universe search as classical title from the search drop-down. It'll give you an idea of how much there is, so then it's up to what period you like.

If you don't mind an orchestral backing there are a few harp concertos.


----------



## Lark Ascending (Dec 16, 2006)

Ravel - Introduction et Allegro. It's not solo but well worth a listen if you like harp music.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

One of my favorite CD's in my collection is a Naxos label CD entitled "French Music for Harp and Strings". It includes music by DeBussy, Ravel, Satie and other French composers. It's on the Naxos 8.555328 CD

Some of the highlights are DeBussy's "Danse sacree and Danse profane", Ravel's "Introduction et Allegro" and Satie's "Gymnopedie No. 1".


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

If Crane doesn't mind ensemble with harp, that Naxos CD has to be a hit at the price.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Frasier said:


> If Crane doesn't mind ensemble with harp, that Naxos CD has to be a hit at the price.


Actually, 4 of the 11 tracks have solo harp, and the other tracks only have small ensembles, in most cases 1 or 2 additional instruments.  But the harp is the feature instrument in all tracks.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh....and that Naxos CD also includes a nice rendition of DeBussy's "Reverie", for harp and violin.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Interesting that no-one has mentioned these two, so here they are:

Tchaikovsky, _Waltz of the Flowers_ (from Nutcracker). Big solo at the beginning.

Smetana, _Vyšehrad_ (from Má Vlast). Even bigger solo at the beginning.


----------



## crane (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow, many thanks. I'll look up these songs. Keep on posting if you have more songs to add.


----------



## music17 (Sep 6, 2007)

Anything written by Carlos Salzedo is great. He was a harpist who created one of the major harp methods.


----------

